# 2008 advanced frameset



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, my LBS has some 2008 framesets and I like this advanced:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/1444/29443/

On sale for $1800. You guys think is a good deal? A 105 equipped 2009 advanced 3 ($2500) will be a better deal? I've heard that 2008 advanced frames are much better than 2009 advanced. Thanks for your comments


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The 09's are improved over 08.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

The 08 advanced uses the same carbon as the 09 advanced SL. The 09 advanced uses the same carbon as the 08 composite (not advanced). So the 09 may have been improoved in terms of shape but not material wise. Is that right?


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, basically 2009 Advanced SL carbon = 2008 Advanced carbon; 2009 Advanced carbon = 2008 TCR Composite (C1,C2,C3) carbon


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The '09 SL uses T-800 raw carbon. Did the '08 advanced use T-800? Additionally the design is different.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Yes the 08 advanced uses the T800 carbon. The frame design is different though.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I actually like the 08 frame better and it's like getting a T800 frame for the price of a regular composite frame. You guys think that that new shape will be and advantage over frame material?


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

musicociclista said:


> I actually like the 08 frame better and it's like getting a T800 frame for the price of a regular composite frame. You guys think that that new shape will be and advantage over frame material?


I own a 2008 TCR Advanced with the T800 Carbon and was fortunate :biggrin5: enough to ride the new 09 TCR Advanced SL and both ride exceptionally smooth with amazing lateral stiffness. Both are very responsive with excellent acceleration, but I would need more time on the 09 to see exactly where it accels over the 08. Initially I was very impressed with the bike.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Rick222, Giant claims that the '09 SL is lighter, 10-20% stiffer and a night and day difference in improved compliance.


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, its obvious that the 09 Advanced SL is much mucho better... but comparing 08 advanced (t800) vs 09 advanced (regular comp)?


----------

